# Self-driving cars are prone to hacks — and automakers are barely talking about it



## RoboMcUber (Mar 26, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com/driverless-cars-hacking-ricks-2016-12

"
Today's self-driving cars rely on spinning sensors called lidar that can cost more than $10,000 each. But it took Jonathan Petit just $43 and a laser pointer to confuse and defeat them.

"Anybody can go online and get access to this, buy it really quickly, and just assemble it, and there you go, you have a device that can spoof lidar," Petit, a cybersecurity expert, told Business Insider."

.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

wait til one drives off a bridge


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

What's to stop idiots from doing just this ? I have to wonder if two sdc's can screw each other up by shooting lasers at each other inadvertantly.

Nothing beats an old fashioned driver that actually knows how to drive.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

wait till i hail a thousand and have them drive off bridges...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> wait til one drives off a bridge


What do you think will happen? Humans drive cars off bridges all the time and we still have cars, do we not?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Do humans REALLY drive cars off of bridges that frequently? Come on now.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RoboMcUber said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/driverless-cars-hacking-ricks-2016-12
> 
> "
> Today's self-driving cars rely on spinning sensors called lidar that can cost more than $10,000 each. But it took Jonathan Petit just $43 and a laser pointer to confuse and defeat them.
> ...


Talking about it would be a buzzkill for the hype. Just hush up about all this SDC hacking nonsense now. Nothing to see here. Move along now.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Do humans REALLY drive cars off of bridges that frequently? Come on now.


Senator Ted Kennedy did and killed a girl. He still drove. We still have cars.

Last weekend in my market there were 1,500 accidents.

*Drunk Texas sailor drove truck off bridge, killed 4 at California festival, police say*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RoboMcUber said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/driverless-cars-hacking-ricks-2016-12
> 
> "
> Today's self-driving cars rely on spinning sensors called lidar that can cost more than $10,000 each. But it took Jonathan Petit just $43 and a laser pointer to confuse and defeat them.
> ...


DEATH TRAPS !!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Senator Ted Kennedy did and killed a girl. He still drove. We still have cars.
> 
> Last weekend in my market there were 1,500 accidents.


People in your market really need some remedial driving courses if 1,500 of them drove off of bridges. I'm going to need you all to work on that.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> People in your market really need some remedial driving courses if 1,500 of them drove off of bridges. I'm going to need you all to work on that.


Does it matter why or how they were in accidents? Do the dead really care if a bridge was involved?

*Drunk Texas sailor drove truck off bridge, killed 4 at California festival, police say*


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> People in your market really need some remedial driving courses if 1,500 of them drove off of bridges. I'm going to need you all to work on that.


*Crews find body of maintenance worker whose truck drove off Hood Canal Bridge*


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> People in your market really need some remedial driving courses if 1,500 of them drove off of bridges. I'm going to need you all to work on that.


*Officer jumps off Causeway to save driver who drove off bridge*


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

*Man who drove semi off Rouge River Bridge: 'I believe in miracles'*


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

*Fears woman drove off Cherry St. bridge into Ship Chl.*


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

*Police searching for driver after car crashes off bridge into Toronto harbour*


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

*21 bus passengers die after driver drove off bridge*


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Do humans REALLY drive cars off of bridges that frequently? Come on now.


So...yes?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

News flash people we live then we die. Lol. I can die by slipping down my icey stairs. Should we minipulate the weather then?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> So...yes?


Are you asking me for validation that you posted proof of 1,500 accidents involving people driving off of bridges in your market last weekend...or what?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Are you asking me for validation that you posted proof of 1,500 accidents involving people driving off of bridges in your market last weekend...or what?


1,500 people did not, in fact, drive of of bridges last weekend (this weekend).

I, in fact, never said they did. But you already know that.

Did you need to see some more articles on people driving off bridges or can we agree they do and often?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Were you NOT talking about your specific market and the number of accidents involving driving off of bridges on a recent weekend? If not, you certainly might try being a bit more clear and concise with your point.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

But I never do anything small.. I mean i can cause a destruction of driverless cars it will be amazing... ala animal house and cause chaos


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I love watching ramz's cognitive dissonance. Something about watching someone's fanatical view of the world being rudely interrupted by reality is so satisfying.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

The sheer amount of chaos these greedy bastards are going to cause in the name of so called technology advancement is going to be fun to watch on the daily news, the day they go live on full feature complete, I am buying popcorn every week.

Their car BIOS are easy enough to manipulate to your heart's content and now they want direct internet connections and storage plus programs/apps, lulz.

I was wondering when someone would start pulling the good ol "las0r on the pilot", that's not even half of what you could do to those cars, wait until people get inside.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

d0n said:


> The sheer amount of chaos these greedy bastards are going to cause in the name of so called technology advancement is going to be fun to watch on the daily news, the day they go live on full feature complete, I am buying popcorn every week.
> 
> Their car BIOS are easy enough to manipulate to your heart's content and now they want direct internet connections and storage plus programs/apps, lulz.
> 
> I was wondering when someone would start pulling the good ol "las0r on the pilot", that's not even half of what you could do to those cars, wait until people get inside.


I cant wait to see how our socity will be in 10 years. Complete chaos. Hopefully ill be off the grid liveing well free from the government hooking us up like slaves.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> What do you think will happen? Humans drive cars off bridges all the time and we still have cars, do we not?


We all need to contact our congress person and demand they outlaw bridges!!!
Demolish a bridge! Save a life!


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Naked mice are prone to rape too !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d0n said:


> The sheer amount of chaos these greedy bastards are going to cause in the name of so called technology advancement is going to be fun to watch on the daily news, the day they go live on full feature complete, I am buying popcorn every week.
> 
> Their car BIOS are easy enough to manipulate to your heart's content and now they want direct internet connections and storage plus programs/apps, lulz.
> 
> I was wondering when someone would start pulling the good ol "las0r on the pilot", that's not even half of what you could do to those cars, wait until people get inside.


Fun till the armed robots patrolling the streets shoot someone you know for walking on the grass.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I cant wait to see how our socity will be in 10 years. Complete chaos. Hopefully ill be off the grid liveing well free from the government hooking us up like slaves.


It will be illegal to live off grid then.
Govt. Thermal drones will patrol 24/7 for violates.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It will be illegal to live off grid then.
> Govt. Thermal drones will patrol 24/7 for violates.


Id like for them to try and find me. I got the guns ill go out in blaze of glory if they think they gonna sheep me into thier matrix


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Id like for them to try and find me. I got the guns ill go out in blaze of glory if they think they gonna sheep me into thier matrix


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Its outrageous! When we come from our moms they should brand us "property of united states"


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Its outrageous! When we come from our moms they should brand us "property of united states"


They do. They even give you a nice long 9 digit serial number.


----------

